# belts.shafts...shafts,belt...belts,shafts



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey there:seems that ever since 1/10th 4wd electric touring cars hit the market companies have been back and forth between belt and shaft drive cars.is this just done for marketing or does your driving style dictate what drive system you choose?finally are there tracks were belt cars work better and other tracks were shaft cars work better.ps. i think it is just use whitch ever one you like and practice,practice,practice...have a great day


----------



## gibbous (Oct 18, 1998)

B-man777 said:


> hey there:seems that ever since 1/10th 4wd electric touring cars hit the market companies have been back and forth between belt and shaft drive cars.is this just done for marketing or does your driving style dictate what drive system you choose?finally are there tracks were belt cars work better and other tracks were shaft cars work better.ps. i think it is just use whitch ever one you like and practice,practice,practice...have a great day


 Hmm, good question. I think if drive shaft prices are up, the manufactuers will push the belts, and if the belt prices are up, they'll push the shafts! It all makes sense! 

Seriously, it's just what's winning at the time. What we've seen over the past 4-5 years is this: TC3 wins, everyone makes a clone of it, or a slightly modified version of it. Now the 415 wins, everyone makes a clone of it, or a slightly modified version of it. If the 415 ran with a bicycle chain, that's what the clones would run. How much of it is car design and how much of it is which pro drivers are on a roll is up to debate.

Designers have been trying to find the best design for years. The fact that there seems to be a lot of parity right now shows that there is no one design that will trump all. I'm going to buy a new TC in the next few months. I really don't know which one I'll be getting, but I don't really sweat the decision that much because I know I can win with all of them (with a lot of luck).

And it isn't just belt or shaft. Look at the JRX-S. Radical design change from the traditional TC (except for the HPI Pro 3, but that didn't work so well).

The qualifying results of next weekend's Reedy Race will be interesting....


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Good question. My understanding is that belt drives are more efficient and easier to setup and service while shaft drives are smoother and are less sensitive rocks, pebbles, etc. Look at 1/8 scale cars ~ on-road is 100% belt (the competitive ones anyway) and off-road is 100% shaft. At the sedan worlds' last year was the Kyosho that one a shaft drive car??

With respect to electric belt drives seem to favor the pro's while shaft seems to favor the club racers.........perhaps for the above reasons.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> At the sedan worlds' last year was the Kyosho that one a shaft drive car??


That was the debut race for the RRR...which is a 3 belt car.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

What about the Nats??


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

SPRagan said:


> What about the Nats??


At Nats they uesed the FW-05r as the other car most drivers got a few weeks before Worlds in Brazil.


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

*belts or shafts*

thanks for the info everyone.so i'm guessing that you have just as good a chance to with with either drive system,so what it all comes down to is whitch ever one is more durable and easier to work on...good day all


----------



## xxxkat (May 1, 2003)

I dont know about you guys but for me a belt car is easier for me to drive in mod and 19 turn,I use a shaft car for stock,I am only going by the cars i own and race so it might just be the cars i own and drive.. :lol: Shaft carsro4,R3 Cuda,TC4,Evo4 .Belt Cars:Xray 04FK,Tech MY02R,Mi2,and getting a 05FK or Yokomo BD.


----------

